

Google+ the fastest-growing social network ever - pstadler
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5gZtrfiXqRNT8u357rvhxmqvfU_jg?docId=CNG.afd2afe06f0a80a6c825347e9cbe811f.91

======
byteforscher
_Google is a latecomer_ so it's quite easy today growing faster than myspace
or facebook because people are now used to these networks.

btw the link is a good sign why g+ for apps is really missing: This service is
not available -> new incognito window -> works

------
justinchen
I wonder how many of the users actually signed up for a Google account to use
Google+. They definitely had the advantage of so many existing Google accounts
that just needed to have Google+ activated.

